# Problemas con subwoofer activo



## mimonso (Feb 5, 2016)

Hola buenas.
Espero que sea éste el foro para estas cuestiones.
Tengo un problema con un subwoofer activo Hyundai multicav 20 home cinema 100W con 4 Ohmios de impedancia, que compré recientemente.
Le tengo conectado en alta, a un amplificador stereo Kenwood A-45, de 40 W a 8 Ohmios. El volumen del subwoofer siempre le tengo a un 75% mas o menos.
Con el subwoofer conectado al amplificador, y hasta una potencia de 1/4 de la capacidad de éste último, todo funciona bien, incluso durante un tiempo largo (2 horas, por ejemplo).
Pero, cuando subo de ese volumen en el amplificador, al de poco tiempo, 15, 20 minutos, incluso antes,  este se "silencia", es como si entrara en "mute".
Solo se pone bien si lo apago y lo vuelvo a encender. Pero, si sigo jugando como estaba, se vuelve a "silenciar".
He observado que suele ocurrir cuando hay subidas de volumen en el juego/películas, cosas como explosiones, ruidos fuertes, etc.
Una vez visto el problema, he probado también con la música, ocurriendo lo mismo.
Teniendo en cuenta que el subwoofer tiene una impedancia de 4 Ohmios, y el amplificador pide 8, ¿Podría ser este el problema ??, que el subwoofer tiene solo 4 Ohmios de impedancia, y el amplificador necesita 8 Ohmios para funcionar bien ???
O será por la diferencia de potencias, 100 W el subwoofer y 40 W el amplificador.
Solo comentar que hasta ahora el equipo funcionaba perfecto, y lo único que he cambiado ha sido el subwoofer.
Si fuera alguno de los problemas anteriores, se podría solucionar de alguna forma ???
Espero vuestra ayuda, si no consigo hacerlo funcionar bien, tendré que devolverlo, y suena bien, muy bieeen !!!!!.
Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2016)

mimonso dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que el subwoofer tiene una impedancia de 4 Ohmios, y el amplificador pide 8, ¿Podría ser este el problema ??, que el subwoofer tiene solo 4 Ohmios de impedancia, y el amplificador necesita 8 Ohmios para funcionar bien ???


 
Si , se sobrecarga.





> O será por la diferencia de potencias, 100 W el subwoofer y 40 W el amplificador.


 
No 




> Solo comentar que hasta ahora el equipo funcionaba perfecto, y lo único que he cambiado ha sido el subwoofer.
> Si fuera alguno de los problemas anteriores, se podría solucionar de alguna forma ???


 
Volver a los 8 Ohms

Saludos !


----------



## mimonso (Feb 5, 2016)

Gracias por responder tan rápido.
Me refiero a si es posible poner de alguna manera esos 4 Ohmios que le faltan al subwoofer.
Poner una resistencia, algo así, no se si es posible, ó si afectaría al sonido ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2016)

mimonso dijo:


> Tengo un problema con un *subwoofer activo* Hyundai multicav 20 home cinema 100W con 4 Ohmios de impedancia, que compré recientemente.


Si el subwoofer es activo, eso significa que tiene un amplificador  propio, aparentemente de 100W.



mimonso dijo:


> Pero, cuando subo de ese volumen en el amplificador, al de poco tiempo, 15, 20 minutos, incluso antes,  *este se "silencia"*, es como si entrara en "mute".
> Solo se pone bien si lo apago y lo vuelvo a encender. Pero, si sigo jugando como estaba, se vuelve a "silenciar".


Quien es "*este*"????? El amplificador o el subwoofer????


----------



## mimonso (Feb 6, 2016)

Buenos dias.
Con "éste" me refiero al amplificador.
Se queda "colgado", el botón del volumen parpadeando, y no responde al mando ni a las teclas.
Tengo que apagarlo y volverlo a encender para que funcione otra vez.


----------



## el arcangel (Feb 6, 2016)

probaste conectarlo desde la salida de línea del amplificador ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2016)

mimonso dijo:


> Buenos dias.
> Con "éste" me refiero al amplificador.
> Se queda "colgado", el botón del volumen parpadeando, y no responde al mando ni a las teclas.
> Tengo que apagarlo y volverlo a encender para que funcione otra vez.


Entonces tenes algun error en la conexiin.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2016)

Ahora lo lei mejor . . . es activo.



mimonso dijo:


> Le tengo conectado en alta, a un amplificador stereo Kenwood A-45, de 40 W a 8 Ohmios.


 
Conexión "en alta" te referís a conectado a la salida de parlante ? Derecho , izquierdo o tiene salida subwoofer ? O cómo ?



> y lo único que he cambiado ha sido el subwoofer.


 
El subwoofer anterior también era activo ?


----------



## mimonso (Feb 7, 2016)

Hola, buenos dias.
Os adjunto una foto de la placa de conexiones del subwoofer.
El amplificador, es stereo, tiene 20 años y, para mi, funciona perfecto.
No tiene ni Home Cinema ni nada, stereo puro.
Con el paso del tiempo, he querido darle mas sonoridad a los bajos, de ahí la compra del subwoofer.
Al decir que lo tengo conectado en alta, me refiero a que de la salida para altavoces del amplificador, lo meto en las tomas "Hig Level In" del subwoofer, y luego, de "Hig Level Out" a los altavoces.
Así, mantengo el stereo, regulo el volumen con el propio mando del amplificador, y consigo mejorar los bajos.
Pero, me pasa el problema cabecera de esta conversación.
Si utilizo las conexiones "Line In/Out", tengo dos volúmenes independientes, el del amplificador y el del propio subwoofer, con lo que es un engorro el funcionamiento diario.
Esta mañana probé a poner los altavoces en serie con el subwoofer, salida de amplificador - a - de altavoz, de + del altavoz a - del subwoofer, y del + del subwoofer al + del amplificador. Solo he utilizado las entradas "Hig Level In" del subwoofer.
Así, pierdo el efecto stereo, los bajos suenan muy bien, pero enseguida se ha "silenciado" el amplificador, incluso a menos volumen que con la conexión normal.
Creo que lo que tiene es poca impedancia el subwoofer, 4 Ohmios, ya que el amplificador da 40 W a 8 Ohmios.
Lo que no se es si poniéndole una resistencia de 4 Ohmios en cada salida del amplificador al subwoofer, se solucionaría el asunto. Ni siquiera se si existen resistencias de 4 Ohmios que aguanten esa potencia. Ó si se pierde calidad de sonido.
En fin, que como veis, estoy muy perdido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 7, 2016)

La impedancia del subwoofer NO TIENE NADA QUE VER!!!!!!! Parece que no entendes que el subwoofer ACTIVO tiene un amplificador interno conectado al parlante y ese ampli es el que se encarga de manejar los 4 ohms.
Tu amplificador no se entera de la impedancia del sub. Y deja de hacer conexiones raras por que vas a quemar todo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 7, 2016)

Lo recomendable sería entrar con señal de línea variable proveniente desde el amplificador KENWOOD hacia los conectores de señal de línea RCA LINE IN del subwoofer. De esa forma, ajustando convenientemente el volúmen del subwoofer (y por única vez: es decir, al momento de compatibilizar todos los niveles, tanto del subwoofer como de los dos canales del amplificador), ajustás el volúmen general solamente desde el amplificador KENWOOD.

Sería interesante que nos muestres de dónde extraes señal de línea del amplificador KENWOOD y que nos indiques si ésta es fija o variable (es decir, si responde o no al mando de volúmen general del amplificador). Solo le veo TAPE REC OUT al amplificador y me parece que debe ser una salida fija de hasta 200 mV. Veo, además, un par de jumpers RCA (que parecerían ser para insertar efectos externos, ecualizadores externos, etc., todos ellos con señal de línea). Si los RCA LINE IN / OUT del subwoofer están internamente puenteados, podés emplear las entradas y salidas del amplificador KENWOOD que están puenteadas con esos jumpers RCA (es decir, las entradas y salidas para insertar efectos externos en el KENWOOD). En ese caso, vas a precisar dos prolongaciones de RCA a RCA estéreo cada una (es decir, dos unidades como la de la foto).



Ví que la parte trasera de dos supuestos mismos modelos de amplificador A-45 difieren en un par de conexiones: tendrías que indicarnos cuál coincide con el tuyo, e indicarnos qué función cumplen esos conectores que se ven en uno y no en el otro, ya que no alcanzo a distinguir en la foto para qué sirven (aunque parecerían ser de baja señal, uno de ellos).





Saludos


----------



## mimonso (Feb 7, 2016)

Primero que nada, agradeceros vuestra ayuda.
Os adjunto la foto del modelo mio, con unos colores para deciros que he hecho.
Primero deciros que hasta ahora, lo tenia conectado desde la salida a los altavoces del amplificador, rodeados de amarillo, al subwoofer, en sus conexiones de "Hig Level In/Out", y del subwoofer a los altavoces. De ésta forma, el volumen del subwoofer sube y baja con el volumen del amplificador. De esta forma es como surge el problema de inicio de esta conversación.
Los jumpers puenteados, marcados en rojo en la foto, son las salidas que van al ecualizador, y el retorno de este. Esta señal no es variable, no depende del volumen del amplificador, y no la puedo utilizar porque tengo puesto el ecualizador.
Los jumpers marcados en azul son las salidas del amplificador que van a las entradas del grabador de cintas, para poder grabar de las distintas fuentes. He probado a conectarlo desde estos jumpers a los jumpers de entrada de "Line In" del subwoofer, pero no debe de llegarle la señal minima, ya que no funciona nada.
Luego, por probar, he conectado desde la salida de auriculares del amplificador a estos mismos jumpers, a los de "Line In" del subwoofer, y ha sido una pasada !!!! Suena que atruena y me mantiene el mando del volumen con el mando del amplificador, así como el stereo.
Pero tiene un problema, creo que le envía demasiada señal, el amplificador al subwoofer, ya que lo tengo que poner al mínimo de su propio volumen, el del subwoofer.
Me pergunto si, para solucionar este ultimo problema, bastaría con poner un potenciómetro entre amplificador y subwoofer, para poder regular la señal hasta encontrar una que permita funcionar bien al subwoofer, con su volumen propio al 50% mas o menos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 7, 2016)

Ahora nos empezamos poco a poco a entender !!! 

Cuando probaste con los conectores RCA de REC OUT del KENWOOD (así sería correcto mencionarlos, en lugar de jumpers; ya que "jumpers" son simplemente puentes y no conectores de entrada / salida, como sí lo son los conectores RCA), me imagino que has conectado los REC OUT del KENWOOD con los LINE IN del subwoofer. De ser así, es llamativo que no te haya entregado señal el KENWOOD . ¿ No habrás conectado erróneamente PLAY IN del KENWOOD hacia los LINE IN del subwoofer ? .

Por otro lado, cuando conectaste la salida de auriculares del KENWOOD hacia las entradas de LINE IN del subwoofer, ¿ no te muta el sonido de las salidas de potencia del KENWOOD ?

Con respecto de intercalar un potenciómetro entre la salida de auriculares y la entrada del subwoofer: es posible implementarlo, pero hay que tener determinados recaudos para mantener una aceptable relación de señal a ruido y una aceptable respuesta en frecuencia (aunque esto último en el subwoofer, particularmente muy poco importa). El potenciómetro conviene disponerlo muy cerca de las entradas de señal de LINE IN del subwoofer, para que capte mucho menos ruido eléctrico, principalmente en este caso.

De decidir implementar lo del potenciómetro, procurá que sea de valor relativamente bajo en lugar de uno muy alto (algo como de 1 K y, preferentemente, logarítmico, aunque eso último no es estrictamente necesario). Luego de encontrar el punto de ajuste "a tu gusto" ó el óptimo acústicamente hablando, podés reemplazarlo por 4 simples y muy baratas resistencias fijas.

Saludos


----------



## mimonso (Feb 7, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ahora nos empezamos poco a poco a entender !!!
> 
> Cuando probaste con los conectores RCA de REC OUT del KENWOOD (así sería correcto mencionarlos, en lugar de jumpers; ya que "jumpers" son simplemente puentes y no conectores de entrada / salida, como sí lo son los conectores RCA), me imagino que has conectado los REC OUT del KENWOOD con los LINE IN del subwoofer. De ser así, es llamativo que no te haya entregado señal el KENWOOD . ¿ No habrás conectado erróneamente PLAY IN del KENWOOD hacia los LINE IN del subwoofer ? .
> 
> ...



No puedo hacer nada mas que agradeceros vuestra ayuda, a todos.
Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Feb 7, 2016)

Podés probar con ese atenuador para auriculares, aunque tengo mis dudas que pueda introducirte algo de ruido, por la posición que le veo disponen para la atenuación (ubicación de la perilla en la parte media del cable).

Acá te paso un esquema muy rudimentario de cómo yo lo haría con simples resistencias. Recordá que el agrupado de resistencias deben quedar bien cerca de los conectores RCA (bien cerca de las entradas de LINE IN del subwoofer). La resistencia de 330 ohmios x 1/4 vatio es de color naranja, naranja, marrón y dorado (por si no conocés el código de colores). La de 47 ohmios x 1/4 vatio es de color amarillo, violeta, negro y dorado.

Si te das maña, podrías incluso montar las resistencias sobre el mismo cuerpo de los conectores RCA (el rojo y el amarillo en el esquema).

Con ese atenuador tendrías que adaptar perfectamente una salida de auriculares de unos 100 mW sobre 32 ohmios a una entrada de 200 mV de sensibilidad y de 47 K de impedancia promedio.

Los trazos manuales en negro en el esquema son el mallado del cable (el alambre externo que recubre el cable rojo o blanco).

Espero te sirva.

Saludos



PD: gran consejo: aislá debidamente las conexiones en el plug con tubo termocontraíble ó cinta aisladora. El plug del esquema es de 3.5 mm, aunque seguramente vayas a emplear el más grande (6,25 mm).

PD2: disculpá la improlijidad del bricolage, pero creo te va a resultar bien gráfico.

PD3: procurá que la vaina de los cables rojo y blanco queden muy poco expuestas a la vista (es decir, deben quedar mayormente recubiertas por la malla de alambre exterior): conexiones bien cortas y blindadas al ruido eléctrico. Los terminales de las resistencias deben cortarse lo más cortos posibles.


----------



## mimonso (Feb 8, 2016)

Buenos días.
Ayer vi una película completa con la conexión desde la toma de auriculares, sin ningún problema, y sonando muy bien.

Muchas gracias diegomj1973 por lo detallado de tus consejos.

Primero probaré con el cable comercial, y si veo que no funciona bien, probaré de hacer el circuito que me has dibujado.

En fin, muchas gracias a todos !!!!!!

Un saludo desde Bilbao !!!!!


----------



## mimonso (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola otra vez.
Después de 40 días de espera (pedí el cable a China) por fin llegó y ya lo probé.
Para mis necesidades, el resultado es fantástico.
Al no conmutar el sonido principal cuando pongo los auriculares, estoy utilizando esa salida para darle señal al subwoofer por medio del cable recién comprado, y al mismo tiempo, tengo los altavoces con toda su potencia.
Con el potenciómentro del cable he regulado la señal al subwoofer hasta que he conseguido que ambos juntos suenen realmente bien.
Ya se que no es un sonido puramente HI-FI, pero suenan los grabes mucho mas que antes.
En fin, muy satisfecho con la solución.
Muchas gracias a todos, sin vuestra ayuda no hubiera dado con la solución.


----------

